# Bethak - The Desi Lounge > Freedom Castle >  First gay marriage in Pakistan [ a big fat lie ]

## Endurer

A gay couple have become the first to get "married" in Pakistan, according to reports from the region. *Witnesses said a 42-year-old Afghan refugee held a marriage ceremony with a local tribesman of 16 in the remote Khyber region bordering Afghanistan.* 

Gay marriage is not legal in conservative Muslim Pakistan. On hearing of the wedding, a tribal council told the pair to *leave the area or be killed* for breaking religious and tribal "values and ethics". A local Urdu-language newspaper said the elder man, named as *Liaquat Ali*, had taken a local boy called *Markeen* as "his male bride". *The paper said the boy's impoverished parents accepted 40,000 rupees (£380) for their son's hand in marriage.* 

"The marriage was held amid usual pomp and show associated with a tribal wedding," it said. Malik Waris Khan, a prominent local politician and former federal minister, confirmed to AFP that the marriage had taken place. "I checked the report with people in Tirah Valley and they confirmed it," he said. Although it remains a taboo subject, homosexuality is relatively common in Pakistan, says the BBC's correspondent Aamer Ahmed Khan in Islamabad. 

Increasingly, gay couples are living together in some of the big cities such as Karachi and Islamabad, but gay marriages remain unheard of, he says. Pakistani law punishes sodomy with imprisonment ranging from two years to life. Some Islamic provisions prescribe 100 lashes for the act or even death by stoning. A gay couple caught having sex were lashed publicly in the Khyber region in May.

Please refer to the posts by *Majid* in this topic.

----------


## Endurer

http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/south_asia/4313210.stm

----------


## Eternity

wow  :Embarrassment:  :rnop:

----------


## Zaheer

Laanat hai aisay logon per. yeh quake sirf in logon per aana chaihay.

----------


## Muzna

*Re: First gay marriage in Pakistan*

Zaheer bhai unn pay kia laanat bhaij rahay haein app ...un pay kia quake aana chahaiyay ...yah to ham sab k liyay aik warning hai ham jo sir say paooon tak gunaahoon may doobay hoay haein ...bura kaam hota howa ham sab daikhtay haein laikin rookta koi bhi nahi hai .....Allah ham sab ko naik kaam aur naik amal karnay ki taufeeq atta farmaay amin

----------


## Eternity

haan sum ameen muz muz.

aur zaheer duniya main abi b kuch naik log baki hain, jabhi sirf Allah ishray de raha hai. ajj aik aisi gay marriage howi hai kal ko 10 hoon gi. najnay duniya kahan jaye ja rahi hai. koi khof-e-khuda hi nahi raha. Allah bus apna karam kar de sab per.

----------


## manni9

Yuck Yuck Yuck
:x

----------


## Endurer

ye sab idher udher to chalta hi tha, samjh nahi aata k pakistan mein ye sab kese shuru hogeya, or jis nikah ki yahan baat ho rahe hai wo shariyat mein hai hi nahi.

----------


## Majid

*Re: First gay marriage in Pakistan*

Jhoooooot, mein ney Tirah valley mein apne sources say pata lagwaya hai... Koi Gay marriage nahi hoye.....Infact dono log already shadi shuda hain, Jirga tak ney dono ko begunaah qarar dhay diya.

Liaqat Ali ka Mirkeen k Baap per 40000 Qarza tha aur baat ye hoyi ka Mirkeen apni job chor kar tab tak Liaqat Ali k employee rahay ga jub tak 40000 Qarza poora nahi ho jatha...But still i don't know ka "Daily Mashriq" ney itni bari story kaise chaap di :s any how kuch dinno mein ye mashriq walay qissay ka be pata chal jayega.

----------


## Majid

*Re: First gay marriage in Pakistan*

Gay Marriage Report Fabricated
Kashmir Khan Afridi

Terming as baseless and fabricated the reports published in media about 
"gay marriage" in remote Tirah valley of Khyber tribal agency, the two 
persons accused of entering into the most controversial agreement, said 
it is the propaganda of their tribal rivals. A jirga of the elders of 
Afridi tribe and religious figures held in Tarkho Kas area of remote 
Tirah valley Thursday chaired by Haji Namdar Khan. Noted chieftains from 
Mehraban Kalay, Langrosa, Spin Drang, Tarkho Kas and Tirah Maidan 
attended the tribal coun*cil, tribal sources said.

"Both Markeen Afridi and the Afghan national Liaqat Ali ap*peared 
before the jirga and stated on oath that they did not entered into the most 
talked about "gay marriage". They told the jirga that the propaganda 
had been circu*lated by their tribal rivals only to defame them," the 
sources further informed. Both were summoned to jirga as per tribal 
traditions and cus*toms. They were asked to clarify their position on oath.

Markeen, hailing from a domi*nant Afridi tribe, uses to transport goods 
to the inaccessible Tirah valley on mule and donkeys. Li*aqat also does 
the same business. Both are married persons and have kids, according to 
tribal sources. Meanwhile, Shah Hussain, Markeen's father spoke to 
reporters in Bara on telephone from Tirah and defended his son. "My son is 
a mature person. He runs the business of mules and donkeys and uses to 
transport goods to the inaccessible mountainous region," he said.

"Our enemies have spread the rumour only and only to defame us. The 
people of this area cannot think of samesex marriage. There is no concept 
of this practice here," he explained. Commenting on media reports he 
said, 'At least they should confirm this before publishing it. The news 
has not only hurt me and my family but the whole tribe."

Hussain said the fabricated news of gay marriage was so skil*fully 
propagated as that of the hoax call of earthquake, which had spread across 
the whole province. "It was as baseless as that of "tsunami"," remarked 
the tribal man. A local Urdu daily reported on Wednesday that a 42year 
old Afghan national Liaqat Ali con*tracted marriage with Markeen 
Afridi, 16. The report was also endorsed by BBC. It reported that the 
"mar*riage" was held in a proper cere*mony in which loud music was played and 
guests were served with lavish feast. Friends and rel*atives of the 
groom fired in the air to celebrate the marriage.

It quoted a local Millat Khan as saying: "I attended the wedding 
ceremony unaware of the fact that it was a gay marriage. I thought it was a 
malefemale marital cere*mony not of two men." Sources further said the 
jirga thoroughly discussed the media reports. After detailed 
deliberation the jirga could not trace the tribesman Millat Khan, who was quoted 
by the BBC and termed if a fictitious character. "If any person naming 
Millat Khan exists he should appear before the jirga and produce 
evidence of the marriage happened there," the jirga pro*nounced.

The jirga also rejected the reports whereby it was stated that drums 
were beaten in the cere*mony and people were served lav*ish feast. 
"People can hardly ar*range traditional music programs in the valley. It is 
more than im*possible to see musical band in a marriage ceremony," the 
sources quoted a member of the jirga as saying.

----------


## nip37

This is the worst exapmle of BBC reporting i ever had seen, they always try to bring up this kind of topics on their urdu service especially.
first thing they reported their was Nikah and barati and that barati did not know it till end that both were men, but Can BBC tells US there is no such thing NIkah between two men and Who was the mulana or molvi who did it and where the hell are the witnesses because for marrige there are four vitneses and BBC Called it marriage with out any thing, this is all full of crape, now look at their urdu service full of stories of looting in earthquake relief funds but none of the story tells you the sacrifices people are making for these efforts, they always try to portray negitive image of pakistan, and i dont trust BBC for this, cause they are more trying to change views than just reporting NEWS.

----------


## Zaheer

haan sahee keh rahay ho nipi, bbc urdu to chalo sirf pakistani partay hon gay english version per is s ebhi bura haal hai, wahan to aisi news lagaa kar logon ka opinion poochtay hain.

mujhay bhi yeh news authentic nahi lagi thi but ager aisa hua bhi ho to asal ghadaar wo hain jinhon ne aisa kia aur phir jinhon ne bbc tak yeh news paunchaai werna BBC koi pakistan k her galli muhalay main nahi camera le kar bhaita hua. Pakistan ka image kharab karnay waalay apnay log bhi hain jo paisay keliye aisi reporting bhi kartay hain jis main sachaai nahi hoti.

Khair yeh universal truth hai k western media headed by CNN, BBC Fox etc almost her muslim country ka bad image present karnay ki race main shamil hain.

----------


## Majid

*Re: First gay marriage in Pakistan*

Paper warned of legal action for reporting gay marriage

PESHAWAR: Town elders from Khyber Agency on Monday threatened a local 
Urdu newspaper with legal action if it did not apologise for its October 
5 news reporting a gay marriage in Tirah Valley. 

"If the newspaper does not carry a front page statement contradicting 
the fake story within the next two days an immediate ban will be imposed 
on the paper in the Khyber Agency," said Maulana Abdul Aziz, naib amir 
of Tanzeem-e-Itehadul Ulema (TIU), a private peacekeeping force 
operating in Bara, Khyber Agency. Addressing a press conference at the 
Peshawar Press Club on Monday, Maulana Aziz said that journalistic ethics had 
not been observed in filing the 'baseless' report and demanded the 
expulsion of the reporter from the paper.

----------


## usbabe16

wow gay marriages in Pakistan...amazing...never really thought that would happen..i mean its not even completely legal in USA yet. Asia is changing i guesss

----------


## usbabe16

wow gay marriages in Pakistan...amazing...never really thought that would happen..i mean its not even completely legal in USA yet. Asia is changing i guesss

----------


## Endurer

> wow gay marriages in Pakistan...amazing...never really thought that would happen..i mean its not even completely legal in USA yet. Asia is changing i guesss



please read the post by "majid" in this topic.

----------


## pam

Sorry this is to sick to think about YUCK.

----------


## khaaksaar

BBC IS extraneous...ehehheh srry...oh well where was i..ye read all the posts and all...was just wondering if u guys could fill me up with the other knowlegde... that is...gay couples livin together in pakistan... will ya hit me up when u do that...

thanks...

----------


## Roshni

*Re: First gay marriage in Pakistan*




> Paper warned of legal action for reporting gay marriage
> 
> PESHAWAR: Town elders from Khyber Agency on Monday threatened a local 
> Urdu newspaper with legal action if it did not apologise for its October 
> 5 news reporting a gay marriage in Tirah Valley. 
> 
> "If the newspaper does not carry a front page statement contradicting 
> the fake story within the next two days an immediate ban will be imposed 
> on the paper in the Khyber Agency," said Maulana Abdul Aziz, naib amir 
> ...



bilkul theek. 
waise earlier a bill has been passed in california, allowing same-gender marriages, our good ol' State governor has not vetoed it yet, and i do not think he is even planning to veto that. lets see, lekin filhaal pakistan main to aisa kuch nahi horaha, or phir marriage bhi kaisi jab nikah hi nahi hosakta duh...
and yeah living together is something different, ye to her jaga hai, for people like them marriage is not something essential anyways.  :Embarrassment: hhno;

----------


## Majid

*Re: First gay marriage in Pakistan*




> and yeah living together is something different, ye to her jaga hai, for people like them marriage is not something essential anyways.  hhno;


Tirah valley ka ek chakur laga lena..per pata chal jayega ka wo *her jaga* Jaisa nahi hai....chupa ka kuch karna possible hai but publically its impossible

----------


## Sugar

rumour kahan se ayee phir?

----------


## Sugar

rumour kahan se ayee phir?

----------


## Roshni

*Re: First gay marriage in Pakistan*




> Originally Posted by Roshni @ Fri Nov 11, 2005 1:22 pm
> 
>  and yeah living together is something different, ye to her jaga hai, for people like them marriage is not something essential anyways.  hhno;
> 
> 
> Tirah valley ka ek chakur laga lena..per pata chal jayega ka wo *her jaga* Jaisa nahi hai....chupa ka kuch karna possible hai but publically its impossible


ye Tirah valley kidhar hai? or of course main bhi yehi keh rahi hun ke chupa kar hi karte hain ye sab pakistan main kyun ke jitna bhi kahain abhi pak itna westernize nahi hoa hai ke ye sab publically possible ho, even here in america most of the people hide their sexuality because of parents/relatives or their vulnerability, but on the other hand some people date both, publically.

----------


## Roshni

*Re: First gay marriage in Pakistan*




> Originally Posted by Roshni @ Fri Nov 11, 2005 1:22 pm
> 
>  and yeah living together is something different, ye to her jaga hai, for people like them marriage is not something essential anyways.  hhno;
> 
> 
> Tirah valley ka ek chakur laga lena..per pata chal jayega ka wo *her jaga* Jaisa nahi hai....chupa ka kuch karna possible hai but publically its impossible


ye Tirah valley kidhar hai? or of course main bhi yehi keh rahi hun ke chupa kar hi karte hain ye sab pakistan main kyun ke jitna bhi kahain abhi pak itna westernize nahi hoa hai ke ye sab publically possible ho, even here in america most of the people hide their sexuality because of parents/relatives or their vulnerability, but on the other hand some people date both, publically.

----------


## dhawal4u

shame

----------


## stavishnu

shit

----------


## ghaffar

oh man dont come under under wrong stories.
these all are propoganda to just produce a bad reputation of pakistan. the tribal peolple are very true muslims they never even thing like that. it is conspiracy against pakistan.

i request my friends dont write anything before confirmations.

----------

